# LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW MAY 30, 2010



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

The show will be at the Pasadena Flea Market On the corner of Spencer & S.Shaver. May 30, 2010. Flyers are gettin printed as I type, will post up when I get they are done........good looking out Strange!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

is there gonna be a testarossa category? i got a homie that wants to know....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 22 2010, 06:29 PM~16965933
> *is there gonna be a testarossa category?  i got a homie that wants to know....
> *


theres only room for 1 "rossa" in pasadena........and the owner is bald but I'm not sayin any names!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16965968
> *theres only room for 1 "rossa" in pasadena........and the owner is bald but I'm not sayin any names!!  :biggrin:
> *



bald is soo vague, how bout sayin "the bald guy with the blue deuce, smokes camel cigarettes named hugo"

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 22 2010, 06:36 PM~16966015
> *bald is soo vague, how bout sayin "the bald guy with the blue deuce, smokes camel cigarettes named hugo"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ha


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT for Latin Kustoms...

4th Stop on the Houston Region Tour!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16968540
> *TTT for Latin Kustoms...
> 
> 4th Stop on the Houston Region Tour!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

t t t


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE THERE!!

HOPE TO SEE YALL HERE


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16965968
> *theres only room for 1 "rossa" in pasadena........and the owner is bald but I'm not sayin any names!!  :biggrin:
> *



not unless you are bringing one. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Mar 26 2010, 11:01 AM~17007046
> *not unless you are bringing one. lol
> *



nah, hugo's got that covered


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17010507
> *nah, hugo's got that covered
> *


My wifey gonna beat yo ass!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:38 AM~17006392
> *  EMPIRE THERE!!
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YALL HERE
> ...


Cool! The ones not going to the Tampa show that weekend will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 26 2010, 08:13 PM~17011497
> *My wifey gonna beat yo ass!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol, where you been at pelon? :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 26 2010, 11:42 PM~17013441
> *lol, where you been at pelon? :biggrin:
> *


Was up fool!! You going to Robs shop today?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17011559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 27 2010, 02:52 AM~17014902
> *Was up fool!! You going to Robs shop today?
> *


why u ask.....u gunna take pat to the 3 M's.....Movies..Mcdonalds..Motel  cochino!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17031269
> *why u ask.....u gunna take pat to the 3 M's.....Movies..Mcdonalds..Motel   cochino!!!!
> *



you waitin on an invite or what fool :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17038381
> *you waitin on an invite or what fool :h5:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16965907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 30 2010, 07:15 AM~17041910
> *
> *



:dunno: 




sausage on a stick huh


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 29 2010, 08:21 AM~17031269
> *why u ask.....u gunna take pat to the 3 M's.....Movies..Mcdonalds..Motel   cochino!!!!
> *


You stupid........also sound like a selosa!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 




































:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:16 PM~17055719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:16 PM~17055719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*WE'LL BE N THA HOUSE.........B]*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Apr 5 2010, 07:57 AM~17098720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Apr 5 2010, 05:57 AM~17098720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 22 2010, 11:13 PM~16968540
> *TTT for Latin Kustoms...
> 
> 4th Stop on the Houston Region Tour!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:38 AM~17006392
> *  EMPIRE THERE!!
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YALL HERE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 6 2010, 12:53 PM~17113280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*TTMFT!!!!!!*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hop contest??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the bumps!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

orly?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 6 2010, 12:44 PM~17113216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 6 2010, 12:44 PM~17113216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll-Call Who's Going to Victoria????


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 6 2010, 02:44 PM~17113216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 14 2010, 02:19 PM~17192191
> *Roll-Call Who's Going to Victoria????
> *


he's goin...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Latin Kustoms Will Be Present at Victoria 3rd Anual Car Show (April 18, 2010) Recognize Fool !!! :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17207686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


masssss chingon!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 05:29 PM~17222958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hugo why u huggin nicks dad?? :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17208387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 19 2010, 08:38 PM~17242530
> *
> *


hope to see yall there homie!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17011559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NO HOP? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17261744
> *NO HOP? :dunno:
> *


TTT>>>>>no hop, no problem, we still gona be there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17282758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is on another level.... badass ride


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 27 2010, 05:55 PM~17322253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

To The Top!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT'S UP LATIN KUSTOMS WAITIN ON YALLS CAR SHOW 2 COME @ I NO ITS GON B A GOOD TURN OUT 4 Y'ALL LOOK OUT 4 MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TOUCH OF GREEN WILL B ON THA SEEN


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 23 2010, 05:10 PM~17282758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice car joe 4real


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

any cash prizes for bikes


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm going to try to come out there!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 4 2010, 10:09 PM~17392484
> *I'm going to try to come out there!
> *


You trying to be the new Brett Favre, thought you was retired!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 4 2010, 07:52 PM~17390710
> *WHAT'S UP LATIN KUSTOMS WAITIN ON YALLS CAR SHOW 2 COME @ I NO ITS GON B A GOOD TURN OUT 4 Y'ALL LOOK OUT 4 MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD TOUCH OF GREEN WILL B ON THA SEEN
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 4 2010, 10:09 PM~17392484
> *I'm going to try to come out there!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 9 2010, 07:50 PM~17437887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TOO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 9 2010, 08:03 PM~17437998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget our Wife Swap Viewing Party will be held here on May21st show stats at 7pm! They are also going to let us have the same parking for our lolo's! Hope that Latin Kustoms can make it out! Your club has a few spots in the show! :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17447029
> *Don't forget our Wife Swap Viewing Party will be held here on May21st show stats at 7pm! They are also going to let us have the same parking for our lolo's! Hope that Latin Kustoms can make it out! Your club has a few spots in the show! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invite, the peeps at the Wing Factory were very good to us, we all had a good time there!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17448408
> *Thanks for the invite, the peeps at the Wing Factory were very good to us, we all had a good time there!
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 5 2010, 01:52 PM~17400629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17448408
> *Thanks for the invite, the peeps at the Wing Factory were very good to us, we all had a good time there!
> *


My firend Rick is the DJ up there.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17448777
> *My firend Rick is the DJ up there.
> *


he was down, played some Tejano music for us till the fights started!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 10 2010, 09:11 PM~17449370
> *he was down, played some Tejano music for us till the fights started!
> *


Liked your Aeros and Autos picks so much I used one on the Temple posters and flyers!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 11:13 PM~17449396
> *Liked your Aeros and Autos picks so much I used one on the Temple posters and flyers!
> *


No problem Mr Chuck, I have more under the Latin Kustoms thread :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 5 2010, 01:52 PM~17400629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 11 2010, 11:26 PM~17461117
> *
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 9 2010, 10:03 PM~17437998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'm going to make it!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 12 2010, 10:32 PM~17471858
> *I think I'm going to make it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

All are invited. :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17501349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I had to send out a Box of these nasty cochino flyers from the post office and the old ladies looked at me like I was the biggest lesbian perv ever!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17509388
> *Man I had to send out a Box of these nasty cochino flyers from the post office and the old ladies looked at me like I was the biggest lesbian perv ever!
> *


you know spanish :cheesy:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17509388
> *Man I had to send out a Box of these nasty cochino flyers from the post office and the old ladies looked at me like I was the biggest lesbian perv ever!
> *


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 07:55 PM~17509388
> *Man I had to send out a Box of these nasty cochino flyers from the post office and the old ladies looked at me like I was the biggest lesbian perv ever!
> *



That's too funny! I feel the same way about those flyers! lol


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17509388
> *Man I had to send out a Box of these nasty cochino flyers from the post office and the old ladies looked at me like I was the biggest lesbian perv ever!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@May 17 2010, 02:35 PM~17517630
> *That's too funny! I feel the same way about those flyers! lol
> *


they look good!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 17 2010, 09:33 PM~17520796
> *they look good!!
> *


I second that, you should of seen the original ones! :wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 17 2010, 09:22 PM~17522373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pic!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*

tmft*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen will be there amigos. Bet on it.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 20 2010, 01:50 PM~17551850
> *StreetSeen will be there amigos. Bet on it.
> *


Thank you Jae!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17551519
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17551512
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17551512
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Hommie, I WAX ALL DAY....... AND I MEAN AAAAALLLLLLLLLL DAY!!!!

REMEMBER MAGNIFICOS???? :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 20 2010, 11:43 PM~17557817
> *Hommie, I WAX ALL DAY....... AND I MEAN AAAAALLLLLLLLLL DAY!!!!
> 
> REMEMBER MAGNIFICOS???? :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


no fucking shit!!! :wow:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

3RD COAST WILL BE THERE WERE READY


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@May 21 2010, 08:17 AM~17560287
> *3RD COAST WILL BE THERE WERE READY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17551512
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

is there a pre registration for this show or do we just show up day of?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17566303
> *is there a pre registration for this show or do we just show up day of?
> *


i would just show up bright and early. :happysad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 21 2010, 07:48 PM~17566548
> *i would just show up bright and early.  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

HEY NEED DIRECTIONS JUST MOVED IN FROM CALI I'M NEAR HWY6 I10?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 21 2010, 11:33 PM~17567490
> *HEY NEED DIRECTIONS JUST MOVED IN FROM CALI I'M NEAR HWY6 I10?
> *


califas representando as soon as we get to the 713. 

Aint that right Big Hector.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 22 2010, 12:47 AM~17568102
> *califas representando as soon as we get to the 713.
> 
> Aint that right Big Hector.
> ...


Calmate Eduardo! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 21 2010, 01:39 AM~17559138
> *To The Top  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17567490
> *HEY NEED DIRECTIONS JUST MOVED IN FROM CALI I'M NEAR HWY6 I10?
> *


heres the address homie

2222 Spencer Hwy
Pasadena, TX


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 19 2010, 08:27 PM~17546136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17569780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17569780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 21 2010, 11:33 PM~17567490
> *HEY NEED DIRECTIONS JUST MOVED IN FROM CALI I'M NEAR HWY6 I10?
> *



hey bro, seen you on westheimer yesterday. that elco is clean homie


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!! 


ROLL CALL???????


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:29 PM~17574154
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> [/qu
> 
> 
> cash awards $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17569780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

All I would like to say is Latin Kustoms has supported anything and everything as long as I can remember! How could anyone compete with that? The Real Riders of Houston will support this event without question! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 22 2010, 10:00 PM~17574398
> *All I would like to say is Latin Kustoms has supported anything and everything as long as I can remember! How could anyone compete with that? The Real Riders of Houston will support this event without question!  :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE MUCH LOVE!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> > [/qu
> > cash awards $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 11:29 PM~17574154
> *ROLL CALL???????</span>*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17574398
> *All I would like to say is Latin Kustoms has supported anything and everything as long as I can remember! How could anyone compete with that? The Real Riders of Houston will support this event without question!  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

:biggrin: Man I wish I could go this year but I had previous family plans hope to make it to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@May 23 2010, 11:06 AM~17576370
> *:biggrin: Man I wish I could go this year but I had previous family plans hope to make it to the next one :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! YOUR RANFLA LOOKED GOOD IN SAN ANTO HOMIE!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Id rather look at restored classic rides than rides with big wheels still under factory warranty. Ill be there even though my ride isnt near ready. Gota show the og LATIN KUSTOMS some love


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 23 2010, 11:53 AM~17576634
> *Id rather look at restored classic rides than rides with big wheels still under factory warranty. Ill be there even though my ride isnt near ready. Gota show the og LATIN KUSTOMS some love
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPORT AL!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 23 2010, 09:53 AM~17576634
> *Id rather look at restored classic rides than rides with big wheels still under factory warranty. Ill be there even though my ride isnt near ready. Gota show the og LATIN KUSTOMS some love
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17577916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I already made room in the garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:29 PM~17574154
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 22 2010, 09:13 PM~16968540
> *TTT for Latin Kustoms...
> 
> 4th Stop on the Houston Region Tour!!!
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17011559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> > [/qu
> > cash awards $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 23 2010, 12:53 PM~17577916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know damm well u can't park on the grass in ur hood....thats why its better to keep it at mines we can park it whereever :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

keep bumpin up till the day :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:30 PM~17580991
> *i know damm well u can't park on the grass in ur hood....thats why its better to keep it at mines we can park it whereever  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jus keep fishin wey


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:31 PM~17581004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> jus keep fishin wey
> *


i know hopefully 1 day he'll bite


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17569780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:30 PM~17580991
> *i know damm well u can't park on the grass in ur hood....thats why its better to keep it at mines we can park it whereever  :biggrin:
> *


i know... I'm sure the G-Ride parked on the grass makes the neighbors unconfortable.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581307
> *i know... I'm sure the G-Ride parked on the grass makes the neighbors unconfortable.
> 
> *


fuckem huh what they gunna do sue you........and if they do u can represent urself :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:55 PM~17581339
> *fuckem huh what they gunna do sue you........and if they do u can represent urself  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17581353
> *lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

CASH AWARDS FOR MOST CLUB ENTRY'S


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 23 2010, 11:31 PM~17581928
> *CASH AWARDS FOR MOST CLUB ENTRY'S
> *



:naughty: ya'll hear that?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

No concert here keeping it old school .... taking any old school request get em in now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2010, 12:13 AM~17582537
> *No concert here keeping it old school .... taking any old school request get em in now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Chalino, Cadestes De Linares, Y Ramon Ayala. :yes: :boink: :x:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A LATIN FEST TO ME!!!!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16965907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OLDIES will be their!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 22 2010, 02:38 AM~17569234
> *Calmate Eduardo! :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 22 2010, 01:19 PM~17571275
> *hey bro, seen you on westheimer yesterday.  that elco is clean homie
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17568102
> *califas representando as soon as we get to the 713.
> 
> Aint that right Big Hector.
> ...


I"M ALWAYS REPPIN WHERE I CAME FROM THAT'S WHERE MY HEART IS AT ALWAYS WILL BE WHERE EVER I GO ESPECIALLY IF THERE LOW LOWS EVEN BETTER.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 23 2010, 10:57 PM~17583083
> *OLDIES will be their!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 24 2010, 04:54 AM~17584508
> *I"M ALWAYS REPPIN WHERE I CAME FROM THAT'S WHERE MY HEART IS AT ALWAYS WILL BE WHERE EVER I GO ESPECIALLY IF THERE LOW LOWS EVEN BETTER.
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Call :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 07:46 AM~17585141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

True Eminence will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 24 2010, 10:56 AM~17586639
> *True Eminence will be there :thumbsup:
> *


just don't bring no damm monkeys!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 07:46 AM~17585141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 24 2010, 06:54 AM~17584508
> *I"M ALWAYS REPPIN WHERE I CAME FROM THAT'S WHERE MY HEART IS AT ALWAYS WILL BE WHERE EVER I GO ESPECIALLY IF THERE LOW LOWS EVEN BETTER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bump it like some oldies jams :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 06:51 PM~17591546
> *bump it like some oldies jams :biggrin:
> *


LIKE B2K USED TO SAY 

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2010, 08:54 PM~17591592
> *LIKE B2K USED TO SAY
> 
> BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2010, 08:54 PM~17591592
> *LIKE B2K USED TO SAY
> 
> BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



LOL but i always heard in my mind "take-a-dump" :dunno: 
























go to our show :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2010, 07:01 PM~17591674
> *:rofl: :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17591683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17591683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2010, 06:33 PM~17591315
> *
> *


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IT'S THIS SUNDAY PEOPLES!!!

GET READY!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

Still taking request for music get them in while you can :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17596990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

better pics sucka!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

keep it on the first page :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 25 2010, 08:36 AM~17597474
> *Still taking request for music get them in while you can  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u already know what I want


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17599016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAY 30TH LATIN KUSTOMS TAKING OVER THE WHOLE FUCKING FLEA MARKET!!!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17600453
> *u already know what I want
> *


What Bells will be ringing. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or going to the chapel of love


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 25 2010, 04:51 PM~17600727
> *What  Bells will be ringing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: or going to the chapel of love
> *


PLAY SUM GOOD OLD FASHIONED FUNK :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2010, 04:20 PM~17600466
> *MAY 30TH LATIN KUSTOMS TAKING OVER THE WHOLE FUCKING FLEA MARKET!!!!!
> *



thats "The Truth" :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 05:30 PM~17601062
> *PLAY SUM GOOD OLD FASHIONED FUNK :biggrin:
> *



fool said Gap Band better be on the playlist


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Vicente Fernandez????!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tucanes De Tijuana?

Rieleros Del Norte?

El Chapo De Sinaloa? :boink: :x:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

* HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SEGUNDO BARRIO RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BIG DH RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
NAWF SIDE RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SPRING RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BAYTOWN RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
OBT RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH WEST RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MAGNOLIA RIDERS WHER YOU AT?
MANCHESTER RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
GP RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
JACINTO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
FRIENDSWOOD RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
CLOVERLEAF RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SUGARLAND RIDERS WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT?*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 06:00 PM~17602560
> * HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, The Truth

wussup brothers! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2010, 08:31 PM~17604475
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, The Truth
> 
> ...


wasup homie :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2010, 10:31 PM~17604475
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, The Truth
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MY PEOPLES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ready to get down with the getdown


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17604463
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17605044
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DH in the muthafukin house!! :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

D H was in the big house...homie


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

Just got out today...Holding it down for that H-Town.lol :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17605210
> *Just got out today...Holding it down for that H-Town.lol :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


did big al get ahold of u :boink: :boink:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17605359
> *did big al get ahold of u :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :machinegun: F..U..P


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17605165
> * D H was in the big house...homie
> *


*THEY HAD YOU PUT UP LIKE A CHRISTMASS PRESENT?*


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

T T T


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 26 2010, 10:58 AM~17609419
> *T T T
> *


Are you bringing out the 401K? :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 26 2010, 12:33 PM~17611213
> *Are you bringing out the 401K? :wow:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Is Tony Bringing out the Bomb and the 64?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 08:30 PM~17614668
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...............


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile@May 26 2010, 08:32 PM~17614692
Is Tony Bringing out the Bomb and the 64?


Click to expand...

NO NEED TO ASK, THE VETERANO RAN THAT BOMB ALL THE WAY TO OKLAHOMA CITY......WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!** :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 26 2010, 06:32 PM~17614692
> *Is Tony Bringing out the Bomb and the 64?
> *


HELL YES....... FOR HOUSTONE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 06:34 PM~17614717
> *
> 
> NO NEED TO ASK, THE VETERANO RAN THAT BOMB ALL THE WAY TO OKLAHOMA CITY......WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
THAT' HOW WERE ROLL *


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this Sunday People(s) 


by the way how do you make BIG LETTERS?  IS THIS SUNDAY



> * IS THIS SUNDAY*


AH i Think I got it :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17622305
> *Is this Sunday People(s)
> by the way how do you make BIG LETTERS?  IS THIS SUNDAY
> AH i Think I got it  :biggrin:
> *



I LEARN SOMETHING NEW


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 04:46 PM~17612667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Hugo... you 'bout to take my job. My boss can't see your work.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17622799
> *Damn Hugo... you 'bout to take my job. My boss can't see your work.
> *



Yeah, HUGITO IS THE re-SIGNATED PHOTOGRAPHER.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 27 2010, 12:36 PM~17622799
> *Damn Hugo... you 'bout to take my job. My boss can't see your work.
> *


THAT'S MY BUDDIY!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17622799
> *Damn Hugo... you 'bout to take my job. My boss can't see your work.
> *


*YOU FUNNY JAY, THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, BUT WE ALL KNOW I HAVE MANY YEARS TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL!* :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 27 2010, 04:13 PM~17623652
> *THAT'S MY BUDDIY!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 27 2010, 03:51 PM~17623398
> *Yeah, HUGITO IS THE re-SIGNATED PHOTOGRAPHER.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 27 2010, 02:21 PM~17622654
> *El Casper is my GOD  :worship:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 05:13 PM~17624329
> *YOU FUNNY JAY, THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, BUT WE ALL KNOW I HAVE MANY YEARS TO GET TO YOUR LEVEL!  :biggrin:
> *


I ain't bullshittin mijo.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17627513
> *I ain't bullshittin mijo.
> *


*MEANS ALOT JAY, THANKS!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17627656
> *MEANS ALOT JAY, THANKS!!! :biggrin:
> *


gay


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17627695
> *gay
> *


*KEEP YOUR GAY COMMENTS OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 11:22 PM~17628276
> *KEEP YOUR GAY COMMENTS OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!!!!
> *



he's (let me clarify, JOE is) right...



no mames :uh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Hugo El Fotografo!!!

It kind of rimes. :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17628333
> *he's (let me clarify, JOE is) right...
> no mames :uh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :machinegun: :machinegun: :wave:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 27 2010, 08:19 PM~17627695
> *gay
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

is the show indoors or outdoors?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 28 2010, 01:22 PM~17634156
> *is the show indoors or outdoors?
> *


OUT DOOR HOMIE


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

we rented a big tent


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17634676
> *we rented a big tent
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 28 2010, 04:26 PM~17634676
> *we rented a big tent
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this Sinday Car Clubs!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: MORNING BUMP


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EL Show es Manana !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It is hotter than a ***** ***** out here


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

tomorrow!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Es Manana Gente!!!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 29 2010, 08:22 AM~17640304
> *:biggrin:    MORNING BUMP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@May 29 2010, 10:04 AM~17640774
> *EL Show es Manana !!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

one more time :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 30 2010, 04:00 AM~17645674
> *
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The car show is today. Come out and show off your ride.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Registration till 12pm


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND LATIN KUSTOMS WE WOULD LIKE TOO THANK EVERYONE THAT ATTENED ARE SHOW AND MADE IT A GREAT SUCCESS PUTTIN UP WITH THE HOTT ASS WEATHER ISN'T EASY AND ALL YALL STILL SHOWED US LUV BY ATTENDING IT IS VERY DEEPLY APPRICIATED BY ALL THE LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBERS.....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 30 2010, 08:36 PM~17648966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: spy vs. spy


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

tony is a nija warrior :ninja:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 08:51 PM~17649038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i kinda thought it had a rambo type flare to it :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show looked incredible! Congrats Kustoms. I drove in last night to bring the Ouija, but it didn't cooperate this morning. Couldn't get it fired up...but I did sneak out there in the afternoon.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 30 2010, 08:15 PM~17649628
> *Show looked incredible!  Congrats Kustoms.  I drove in last night to bring the Ouija, but it didn't cooperate this morning.  Couldn't get it fired up...but I did sneak out there in the afternoon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We would like to thank Latin Kustoms for putting on the best show this year hands down!! The Movement is alive and well in Houston!! :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17649628
> *Show looked incredible!  Congrats Kustoms.  I drove in last night to bring the Ouija, but it didn't cooperate this morning.  Couldn't get it fired up...but I did sneak out there in the afternoon.
> *


You need to talk to you car... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 30 2010, 11:06 PM~17650098
> *You need to talk to you car... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17650599
> *Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> 
> 
> ...


Hot Stuff Tera!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17650719
> *Hot Stuff Tera!
> *


Thanks! Still learning and playing with the colors but one day I'll have it down to the T!


----------



## maui (May 31, 2010)

Here are some of my pics from the show. 




























































































Full set here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/g35/sets/72157624171568200/


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 30 2010, 11:03 PM~17650073
> *We would like to thank Latin Kustoms for putting on the best show this year hands down!! The Movement is alive and well in Houston!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for the hard work you and your crew put in!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*To all car clubs and solo riders that braved the heat and came out to suport the Latin Kustoms car show I personally would like to thank each of you for making it the success that it turned out to be! We were hoping for a good turn out but we definatly did not expect the amount of entries that we witnessed yesterday :worship: :worship: Big thanks to all the out of town riders that made the extra effort for coming out also!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice show.. wish i had made it..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 30 2010, 08:36 PM~17648966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for coming out Jay, be carefull on your flight homie!!!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17650599
> *Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> 
> 
> ...


*Tera thanks for posting up some pics!!!!!*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 07:46 AM~17652116
> *Thanks for coming out Jay, be carefull on your flight homie!!!
> *


Gracias amigo... Looked at the forecast for this upcoming weekend over there and it looks like rain... uggg


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 31 2010, 08:04 AM~17652142
> *Gracias amigo... Looked at the forecast for this upcoming weekend over there and it looks like rain... uggg
> *


That bites! But thats what it looked like for our show a week ago so hopefully it will clear up for you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maui_@May 31 2010, 12:56 AM~17651625
> *Here are some of my pics from the show.
> 
> 
> ...


really nice pics :wow:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW WANT TO THANK HUGO & PAT FROM LATIN CUSTOMS AND EVERYONE WHO MADE FEEL AT HOME GRACIAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT EVENT NEXT TIME I WONT DRINK THE NIGHT B4  :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17652609
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE, AGAIN THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW!!!!!*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652609
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW WANT TO THANK HUGO & PAT FROM LATIN CUSTOMS AND EVERYONE WHO MADE FEEL AT HOME GRACIAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT EVENT NEXT TIME I WONT DRINK THE NIGHT B4  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2010, 06:39 PM~17648986
> *:rofl: spy vs. spy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 12:06 PM~17653533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you're learning wey! :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652609
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW WANT TO THANK HUGO & PAT FROM LATIN CUSTOMS AND EVERYONE WHO MADE FEEL AT HOME GRACIAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT EVENT NEXT TIME I WONT DRINK THE NIGHT B4  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 07:53 PM~17649442
> *i kinda thought it had a rambo type flare to it :dunno:
> *


WATCH IT EL CASPER...lol :around:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74+May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17652609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17653544
> *you're learning wey!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 12:08 PM~17653544
> *you're learning wey!  :biggrin:
> *


*NOW IF WE COULD GET HIM TO POST SUM PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:32 AM~17653726
> *NOW IF WE COULD GET HIM TO POST SUM PICS :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY NEXT STEP.... :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 12:39 PM~17653794
> *THATS MY NEXT STEP.... :biggrin:
> *


*MY BUUDDYY :biggrin: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Latin Kustoms held it down yesterday! I knew it would be a great show. Latin Kustoms supports everyones events and I think at yesterdays car show everyone showed much appreciation back to Latin Kustoms! I know your club has always been down to show my club, The Houston Region Tour and my family support! Glad to see such a great turn out yesterday!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maui_@May 31 2010, 01:56 AM~17651625
> *Here are some of my pics from the show.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Those are some REALLY good photos! Nice Editing!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 31 2010, 02:56 PM~17654734
> *Latin Kustoms held it down yesterday! I knew it would be a great show.  Latin Kustoms supports everyones events and I think at yesterdays car show everyone showed much appreciation back to Latin Kustoms! I know your club has always been down to show my club, The Houston Region Tour and my family support! Glad to see such a great turn out yesterday!
> *


*Thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 31 2010, 01:03 PM~17654784
> *Wow!!! Those are some REALLY good photos! Nice Editing!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maui_@May 31 2010, 02:56 AM~17651625
> *Here are some of my pics from the show.
> 
> 
> ...


great pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

JUST A FEW PICS


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 07:54 PM~17656916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 06:20 PM~17657208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 06:33 PM~17657355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

THAT'S HOW WE ROLL.... :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 05:40 PM~17656749
> *
> *


 :h5: :yessad: :h5: GOING FOR THAT FULL MEMBER....HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 07:20 PM~17657793
> *:h5:  :yessad:  :h5: GOING FOR THAT FULL MEMBER....HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17660260
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ok ok ok now go to sleep t :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 09:51 PM~17650599
> *Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17650599
> *Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 30 2010, 08:36 PM~17648966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT CAN'T WAIT 4 DA GRILL AN CHILL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WTF ROBERT, YOU EAT MARIO'S LEFT OVERS....OR IS THAT THE WAY MARIO WAS GIVING THE LEGS OUT WITH BITES ON EM? :wow: *









[/quote]


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*JANET AKA "PAPIRAZZI SNEAKER" DOING IT BIG WITH THE FLIKAS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *



> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 09:06 PM~17657621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Latin Kustoms Car Show pics are now online at www.StreetSeen.com


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17666733
> *Latin Kustoms Car Show pics are now online at www.StreetSeen.com
> *


*THANKS! NEED TO POST UP WHAT I GOT :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17666733
> *Latin Kustoms Car Show pics are now online at www.StreetSeen.com
> *


*JUST CHECKED IT OUT JAY! GREAT WRITE UP AND PICS :biggrin: *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 05:52 PM~17666873
> *JUST CHECKED IT OUT JAY! GREAT WRITE UP AND PICS :biggrin:
> *


Gracias amigo.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*OK GONNA START TO DROP SOME PICS, HOPEFULLY HAVE THEM ALL IN BY MANA!!
OHHH YOU BOYS THAT OWE TONY HIS CASES OF CERVESAS PAY UP IF YOU HAVENT! WE ALL KNOW HE WENT THREW HELL TO KEEP HIS PROMISE :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17668777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff Hugito... What do you think about us setting up a gallery for you like we did for Big Rick on our site?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17668887
> *Great stuff Hugito... What do you think about us setting up a gallery for you like we did for Big Rick on our site?
> *


*THANKS! YEAH NO PROBLEM, LET ME GET A LITTLE TIME AND I WILL START IT UP OR IS THAT SOMETHING YOU ORGANIZE?*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 31 2010, 11:11 PM~17660382
> *ok ok ok now go to sleep t :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, Lord Goofy

*THANK YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS FOR THE SUPPORT AT THE SHOW HOMIE*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17669151
> *THANKS! YEAH NO PROBLEM, LET ME GET A LITTLE TIME AND I WILL START IT UP OR IS THAT SOMETHING YOU ORGANIZE?
> *


we set it up, you just upload to it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 09:01 PM~17668716
> *OK GONNA START TO DROP SOME PICS, HOPEFULLY HAVE THEM ALL IN BY MANA!!
> OHHH YOU BOYS THAT OWE TONY HIS CASES OF CERVESAS  PAY UP IF YOU HAVENT! WE ALL KNOW HE WENT THREW HELL TO KEEP HIS PROMISE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice shots Hugo!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EZ took one pick :biggrin: of my trey


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 1 2010, 09:50 PM~17669262
> *nice shots Hugo!
> *


*THANK YOU FOR THE PROPS HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 1 2010, 09:50 PM~17669259
> *we set it up, you just upload to it.
> *


*OK, COOL :biggrin: *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 04:45 AM~17672331
> *OK, COOL :biggrin:
> *


Dang foo... don't you sleep? LOL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 2 2010, 05:29 AM~17672406
> *Dang foo... don't you sleep? LOL
> *


*I AM WORKING THE DAY SHIFT THIS WEEK, WAKE UP AT 3 AM TO START WORK AT 4AM :420: :420: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 07:01 PM~17668716
> *OK GONNA START TO DROP SOME PICS, HOPEFULLY HAVE THEM ALL IN BY MANA!!
> OHHH YOU BOYS THAT OWE TONY HIS CASES OF CERVESAS  PAY UP IF YOU HAVENT! WE ALL KNOW HE WENT THREW HELL TO KEEP HIS PROMISE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Hey baby, you took some really nice pics. They look real good.


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 05:57 AM~17672778
> *I AM WORKING THE DAY SHIFT THIS WEEK, WAKE UP AT 3 AM TO START WORK AT 4AM  :420:  :420:
> *



Yes my poor Hugito never get's to sleep.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Jun 2 2010, 11:05 AM~17673941
> *Hey baby, you took some really nice pics. They look real good.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17669251
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HMART1970, Lord Goofy
> 
> ...


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATINKUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATINKUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, AT1in2009


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THE GAME CANT BE PLAYED WITH OUT ALL THE PLAYERS, AGAIN THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT OF YOUR HOLIDAY WEEKEND TO KICK IT WITH US!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> > :h5:
> 
> 
> *WUZ UP LOCO :biggrin: *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 04:57 AM~17682513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Cherry Coke Zero is da shit!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 3 2010, 09:29 AM~17683519
> *Hahaha! Cherry Coke Zero is da shit!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> > :h5:
> 
> 
> Special thanks to H-Town Bailbonds for always providing hot females!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 3 2010, 11:12 AM~17684505
> *Special thanks to H-Town Bailbonds for always providing hot females!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17683404
> *WUZ UP LOCO :biggrin:
> *


Chillin,, Getting Ready For The Picnic... You Guys Have The Flyers For It Yet... ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 3 2010, 11:12 AM~17684505
> *Special thanks to H-Town Bailbonds for always providing hot females!
> *


Thanks "H-Town Bailbonds"


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 12:38 PM~17685263
> *Chillin,, Getting Ready For The Picnic... You Guys Have The Flyers For It Yet... ???
> *


*NO NOT YET, BUT YOU WILL KNOW ABOUT IT WHEN WE DO :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17685425
> *NO NOT YET, BUT YOU WILL KNOW ABOUT IT WHEN WE DO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ALL DAY! EVERY FUKING DAY!*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 01:38 PM~17686636
> *ALL DAY! EVERY FUKING DAY!
> *


GOT THE FLICKAS BRO GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING GOOD GENTE :werd:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Jun 2 2010, 10:09 AM~17673980
> *Yes my poor Hugito never get's to sleep.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 3 2010, 10:12 AM~17684505
> *Special thanks to H-Town Bailbonds for always providing hot females!
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 03:55 AM~17682507
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i need this chic in my life, somebody hook me up dammit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 3 2010, 10:56 PM~17690575
> *i need this chic in my life, somebody hook me up dammit
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 10:02 PM~17690638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wow: :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jun 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17689601
> *GOT THE FLICKAS BRO GRACIAS FOR EVERYTHING GOOD GENTE :werd:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 3 2010, 10:56 PM~17690575
> *i need this chic in my life, somebody hook me up dammit
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A CERTIFIED FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

was nice</span>


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2010, 05:28 PM~17697777
> *was nice</span>
> *



you in the wrong topic, you must be lookin for DUB :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 4 2010, 09:53 AM~17694156
> *YOU ARE A CERTIFIED FOOL :biggrin:
> *



why i'm bein serious


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 4 2010, 05:42 PM~17697885
> *why i'm bein serious
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2010, 05:28 PM~17697777
> *WHAT SHOW YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!
> WHAT SHOW YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!
> WHAT SHOW YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!
> WHAT SHOW YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2010, 05:28 PM~17697777
> *was nice</span>
> *



ohhhhh i see what you did there wiseguy.........


the letters are invisible :scrutinize: 

you givin hugo a heart attack lil homie


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like a bad ass show hope to make it to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 4 2010, 08:13 PM~17699442
> *Looks like a bad ass show hope to make it to the next one :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jun 4 2010, 10:13 PM~17699442
> *Looks like a bad ass show hope to make it to the next one :thumbsup:
> *


*YEAH HOMIE YOU MISSED A GOOD ONE, BET YOU WONT MISS THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 4 2010, 09:55 PM~17699313
> *ohhhhh i see what you did there wiseguy.........
> the letters are invisible :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

It was a good show. Big turnout and even some out of town rides.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 5 2010, 09:49 AM~17702015
> *It was a good show. Big turnout and even some out of town rides.
> *


*YEAH AL SUM RIDES I HADNT SEEN ROLLED THROUGH, SPEAKING OF THAT NEVER SAW YOU THERE BRO, BUT SHIT WE WERE ALL BUSY TOO :biggrin: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 3 2010, 09:56 PM~17690575
> *i need this chic in my life, somebody hook me up dammit
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS..HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 6 2010, 03:23 PM~17709408
> *BAD ASS PICS..HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANK YOU BIG DAWG!  *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 03:54 PM~17709899
> *THANK YOU BIG DAWG!
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 03:54 PM~17709899
> *THANK YOU BIG DAWG!
> *


 :naughty: BAD...ASSSS :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 AM~17715750
> *:naughty: BAD...ASSSS :naughty:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 03:28 PM~17718808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE I NEED MORE CLASSES!!!!!! BAD ASSS PICCC


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 09:37 PM~17721716
> *DAM HOMIE I NEED MORE CLASSES!!!!!! BAD ASSS PICCC
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17722694
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17722694
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17722694
> *:h5:
> *



This is such a great pic! I love it!!


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 02:28 PM~17718808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this picture! It's awesome.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*EL MERO MERO FONZI*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 8 2010, 02:55 PM~17729206
> *EL MERO MERO FONZI
> *


THANKS FOR STRAIGHTEN OUT THE PIC!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 9 2010, 11:31 AM~17737031
> *THANKS FOR STRAIGHTEN OUT THE PIC!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*YOU GOT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 9 2010, 09:48 AM~17737175
> *YOU GOT IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gay


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 9 2010, 11:31 AM~17737031
> *THANKS FOR STRAIGHTEN OUT THE PIC!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17739925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK EM BOTH!*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be hating too if my team (the Rockets) would get raped ALL THE TIME BY THE LAKERS :guns: 

Can you say "World Champs" YET AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Jun 9 2010, 11:53 AM~17737215
> *gay
> *


he is, ain't he?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 9 2010, 05:45 PM~17741092
> *I would be hating too if my team (the Rockets) would get raped ALL THE TIME BY THE LAKERS  :guns:
> 
> Can you say "World Champs" YET AGAIN.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :420: :h5:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 9 2010, 04:16 PM~17740159
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK EM BOTH!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17741092
> *I would be hating too if my team (the Rockets) would get raped ALL THE TIME BY THE LAKERS  :guns:
> 
> Can you say "World Champs" YET AGAIN.  :biggrin:
> *


* LAKERS FANS JUST LIKE COWBOYS FANS, CLAIMING TO BE WORLD/SUPERBOWL CHAMPS BEFORE IT HAPPENS*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 10 2010, 11:49 AM~17748577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 9 2010, 06:45 PM~17741092
> *I would be hating too if my team (the Rockets) would get raped ALL THE TIME BY THE LAKERS  :guns:
> 
> Can you say "World Champs" YET AGAIN.  :biggrin:
> *


*BY THE WAY THATS NOT HATING, THATS STAYING LOYAL TO MY TEAMS! OHH DONT GET BUTT HURT HOMIE I DID SAY WITH ALL DUE RESPECT :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 10 2010, 11:36 PM~17755062
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

is there a picnic this year??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2010, 10:48 AM~17758726
> *is there a picnic this year??
> *



Yes There is... Lets Go Early To Make The PreParty...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 10 2010, 11:53 AM~17748601
> * LAKERS FANS JUST LIKE COWBOYS FANS, CLAIMING TO BE WORLD/SUPERBOWL CHAMPS BEFORE IT HAPPENS
> *


You Are Right Hommie. We Expect No Less Every Year. Too bad you cant say that for any other teams.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:51 AM~17758753
> *Yes There is... Lets Go Early To Make The PreParty...
> *


wheres the info.. on it..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17685269
> *Thanks "H-Town Bailbonds"
> *


Yea I had to throw that in... they always have the prettiest girls with them at every show!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 11 2010, 09:09 AM~17758897
> *You Are Right Hommie. We Expect No Less Every Year. Too bad you cant say that for any other teams.
> *


[*
THE LAKERS ARE THE NBA CHAMPS UNTIL THAT TITLE IS TAKEN AWAY FROM THEM...N AS LONG AS WE HOLD HOME COURT ADVANTAGE WE WILL REPEAT..N THATS A FACT...LOOKING AT # 16 *:biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 11 2010, 12:21 PM~17759995
> *[
> THE LAKERS ARE THE NBA CHAMPS UNTIL THAT TITLE IS TAKEN AWAY FROM THEM...N AS LONG AS WE HOLD HOME COURT ADVANTAGE WE WILL REPEAT..N THATS A FACT...LOOKING AT # 16 :biggrin:
> *


IT'S 3 TO 2 BOSTON........HOMIE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 13 2010, 11:52 PM~17778451
> *IT'S 3 TO 2 BOSTON........HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 13 2010, 09:52 PM~17778451
> *IT'S 3 TO 2 BOSTON........HOMIE
> *


The LAKERS still have home court advantage..I hate this 2-3-2 crap... It completely gives Boston the momentum going into the 6th game...But I still have faith in my LAKERS...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17788236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ROAD WARRIOR*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 14 2010, 10:31 PM~17788722
> *ROAD WARRIOR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 13 2010, 10:25 PM~17778796
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


After that blow out you still feeln confident about them green guys...
LAKERS 3.....green guys 3....It's a ball game..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 15 2010, 11:54 PM~17799560
> *After that blow out you still feeln confident about them green guys...
> LAKERS 3.....green guys 3....It's a ball game..
> *


*Homie if you missed it, I wrote with all due respect but fuck em both! :biggrin:*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 16 2010, 12:04 AM~17799727
> *Homie if you missed it, I wrote with all due respect but fuck em both!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 15 2010, 10:04 PM~17799727
> *Damn it....Must b a Rockets fan...I would b mad 2. :angry: ..LOL </span>*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17799983
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 16 2010, 12:26 AM~17800002
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THATS RIGHT HOMIE CANT FAKE THE FUNK. I LIVE IN THE "H", NO BANDWAGON RIDER HERE!!!!  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 16 2010, 12:24 AM~17799983
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Game 7, The City of Angels vs. Boston. Cant get any better than that.


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 16 2010, 07:58 PM~17809397
> *Game 7, The City of Angels vs. Boston. Cant get any better than that.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Jun 16 2010, 10:41 PM~17809771
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



family time wey :uh:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 16 2010, 07:58 PM~17809397
> *Game 7, The City of Angels vs. Boston. Cant get any better than that.
> *


*
Can't wait 2 watch the LAKERS beat them Green Guys...Prediction: LAKERS 98-89 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17810402
> *
> LAKERS 83 Green Guys 79.... That was a damn good game... ONe of the best game 7 finals ever.. :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 18 2010, 05:19 AM~17822199
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME 7. NEITHER TEAM WAS DOING SHIT ON OFFENSE, LOOKED LIKE A HIGH SCHOOL GAME WITH ALL THE MISSED SHOTS BUT IT WAS DUE TO BOTH PLAYING GOOD D :biggrin: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 18 2010, 07:42 AM~17822662
> *YEAH IT WAS A GOOD GAME 7. NEITHER TEAM WAS DOING SHIT ON OFFENSE, LOOKED LIKE A HIGH SCHOOL GAME WITH ALL THE MISSED SHOTS BUT IT WAS DUE TO BOTH PLAYING GOOD D :biggrin:
> *


DAM GOOD GAME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn Good Game And Damn Good Pay As Well!!!

Made enough $$$$ on side bets to fix my trey's AC system. 
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jun 18 2010, 09:31 PM~17828625
> *Damn Good Game And Damn Good Pay As Well!!!
> 
> Made enough $$$$ on side bets to fix my trey's AC system.
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WHAZ UP MY BROTHER'S!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 21 2010, 11:00 PM~17850895
> *WHAZ UP MY BROTHER'S!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Latin Kustoms..What's up homies?  TTT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 23 2010, 12:47 AM~17862758
> *Latin Kustoms..What's up homies?    TTT
> *


*WHATS GOOD BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17863292
> *Bruh, LIFE is GOOD...No complaints..</span> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 23 2010, 01:37 AM~17863455
> *Bruh, LIFE is GOOD...No complaints..
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 23 2010, 08:48 PM~17871396
> *
> *


TTMFT 4 my Latin Kustom Homiez


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 24 2010, 12:20 AM~17872216
> *TTMFT 4 my Latin Kustom Homiez
> *


*Back to you 10 :thumbsup: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

DAMM....HOME ALONE.... :roflmao:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jul 1 2010, 07:34 PM~17939473
> *:thumbsup:
> *


"MAD TONY: THE ROAD WARRIOR" :wow:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jul 2 2010, 01:44 AM~17942824
> *"MAD TONY: THE ROAD WARRIOR" :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

OO..WERE...OO...WERE...IS MY BUDDY AT!!!! OO...WERE...OO...WERE CAN HE BE!!!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's da deal kustoms jus rollin threw homie 2 show some luv....already


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17988011
> *What's da deal kustoms jus rollin threw homie 2 show some luv....already
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jul 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17991073
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: whats up yall rollin threw da shop 2day?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*What's good Latin Kustoms*...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 9 2010, 06:35 PM~18005447
> *What's good Latin Kustoms...
> *


Life, Health and Family is GOOD.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jul 9 2010, 05:18 PM~18005759
> *Life, Health and Family is GOOD.
> *


*That's always a blessing*.. :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jul 9 2010, 06:18 PM~18005759
> *Life, Health and Family is GOOD.
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17788236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 11 2010, 08:57 AM~18016263
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


*1960 </span> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

TTT


----------

